# Decisions Decisions ???



## emma wilson75 (May 27, 2011)

Hi All x
I know i have posted before about education questions ect.... but things are so bugging me !!!!

Like i said before about our plans looking at a move over to Altea in 2013,by that time my eldest will have finished his GCSEs, my2nd son will be 12 and 3 rd will be 10.
I know Iv'e herd of when starting spanish state schools the child goes down a year ?? If so just woundering if that would be the case with my 2nd child ?? im going out to Benidorm end of month and hoping to get some Info, been surching on Net for state schools in or around Altea but didnt gey anywhere ??

Many Thanks to you all x x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

emma wilson75 said:


> Hi All x
> I know i have posted before about education questions ect.... but things are so bugging me !!!!
> 
> Like i said before about our plans looking at a move over to Altea in 2013,by that time my eldest will have finished his GCSEs, my2nd son will be 12 and 3 rd will be 10.
> ...


in what years were your boys born - I can work out what school year they will be age-appropriate for

it isn't a given that they would be held back - in some areas they do so automatically it seems & in others they don't - they give the child a year to see how they manage & then hold back if needed

that said.......if I was considering putting my 12 year old into the state system I would want him held back to give him a better chance to learn spanish to a high enough level by the time he graduates - in order for him _to be able to_ graduate - if you see what I mean



eta - didn't I give you a link before with a list of schools in altea?


----------



## emma wilson75 (May 27, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> in what years were your boys born - I can work out what school year they will be age-appropriate for
> 
> it isn't a given that they would be held back - in some areas they do so automatically it seems & in others they don't - they give the child a year to see how they manage & then hold back if needed
> 
> ...


Hi, Xabiachica hope you well x Yeh you did give me link and I saved it but cnt find it anywere  

Joe is 30/8/02 ( youngest in his year ) hes a yr 4 now and Jake is 22/2/04 hes a year 2 , they are both in spanish classes now and doing well with there Private Tutor  I know this is prob gonna sound BAD put we could'n afford International School fees


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

emma wilson75 said:


> Hi, Xabiachica hope you well x Yeh you did give me link and I saved it but cnt find it anywere
> 
> Joe is 30/8/02 ( youngest in his year ) hes a yr 4 now and Jake is 22/2/04 hes a year 2 , they are both in spanish classes now and doing well with there Private Tutor  I know this is prob gonna sound BAD put we could'n afford International School fees


here's the link again Colegios públicos altea

I think I said before that most public schools don't have websites - but google the names - you never know- both the schools my 2dds go to do, although most in our area don't

OK - I explained before that it's worked out on year of birth here - month is irrelevant - also they start school a year older here - age 6

for instance my dd2 was born in 1999 so is age appropriate to start secondary school this september 2011

Joe born in 2002 would therefore be age approriate for yr 4 primary this september, so by september 2013 would be due to go into yr 6 primary - the last year of primary

Jake born in 2004 would be due to go into yr 4 primary in september 2013

also bear in mind there are only 4 years of obligatory secondary education - although they finish at 16 just as they do in the UK


hope that helps - tbh - if Joe works really hard on his spanish & is at least at conversational level by the time he starts at school here he stands a much better chance than most at managing - if the school then decides to delay his starting at secondary by a year - that's no great shame - many kids get held back - not just foreign kids - because it's just the way it's done here if they don't pass the year

look at it as a second chance rather than as a problem


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm sure Xabiachica will tell you that no two Children, Schools or Education Authorities are the same - so it owuld be difficult to give you a deffinate here. Some kids take to languages like ducks to water, some don't. Some are outgoing and sociable, which helps them integrate - some not. Likewise, some schools are quite 'pro-integration' others are very much 'when in Rome..'

If I was put on the spot my instincts would be that your No.2 would be kept back a year (Which isn't a bad thing)

Interestingly, only a couple of weeks ago the Communitat Valencia announced that it is starting to phase in English as being taught equally alongside Valenciano and Castillian in state school in the region. Personally, I don't see this as a good thing.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

djfwells said:


> I'm sure Xabiachica will tell you that no two Children, Schools or Education Authorities are the same - so it owuld be difficult to give you a deffinate here. Some kids take to languages like ducks to water, some don't. Some are outgoing and sociable, which helps them integrate - some not. Likewise, some schools are quite 'pro-integration' others are very much 'when in Rome..'
> 
> If I was put on the spot my instincts would be that your No.2 would be kept back a year (Which isn't a bad thing)
> 
> Interestingly, only a couple of weeks ago the Communitat Valencia announced that it is starting to phase in English as being taught equally alongside Valenciano and Castillian in state school in the region. Personally, I don't see this as a good thing.


I saw the headline in Las Provincias - someone else was reading the bar copy & when I eventually got around to asking for the paper the next day it had disappeared - you have just reminded me that I intended to look it up online

(I've lived here way too long to actually BUY a newspaper)

_In theory_ I don't think it's a bad idea - _in practice_ I think they will have to change their rules before it can be effective & have the subjects to be taught in english taught by a native speaker - rather than in the pidgin english most_ english teachers_ in the state schools speak

at the moment, not only do you have to have your teaching degree homologated - and have a certain level of spanish - you also have to have the same level of valenciano - which I think is step too far for most


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

As the of a 4 year old in a raving Valeniano school I would prefer her to learn more Castilian Spanish - as would most of the other (Spanish) Parents. I suppose the schools will follow regional funding, Regional funding will follow central Gov funding and the Central Gov will follow EU funding....
(Cynic, probably totally wrong as usual...)


----------



## emma wilson75 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks so much for explaining it all in more detail  It is such a big step and I want to get as much Info as possible and I would be lost with out you guys on here giving out you knowlage, even though the move wont be for 2yrs ! we are working out our plan now !! thanks again x x


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

As a Blue-Kneed Yorkshireman that moved here with zero prospects at 30 years old, some 8 yrs ago, I can say for my part that you just have to go for it.


----------



## emma wilson75 (May 27, 2011)

djfwells said:


> As a Blue-Kneed Yorkshireman that moved here with zero prospects at 30 years old, some 8 yrs ago, I can say for my part that you just have to go f
> 
> Yes your quite and that is how we feel  after many things in our life here in the Uk has swayed us to want to build a new life in Spain, and years of talking,and working out when the right tme would be,we have come to a make or break dissision that in 2yrs when our eldest son has finished his GCSEs that would be the perfect time to go,along with learning the language and saving up a bit more cash lol as we would be renting indefinate over there and we have no ties over here with property, hubby will commute too and fro with his buisness.
> Thanks again for all advice given :-~)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

emma wilson75 said:


> Yes your quite and that is how we feel  after many things in our life here in the Uk has swayed us to want to build a new life in Spain, and years of talking,and working out when the right tme would be,we have come to a make or break dissision that in 2yrs when our eldest son has finished his GCSEs that would be the perfect time to go,along with learning the language and saving up a bit more cash lol as we would be renting indefinate over there and we have no ties over here with property, hubby will commute too and fro with his buisness.
> Thanks again for all advice given :-~)


So out of interest, what would you do with your son who would have just finished his GCSEs - I'm in a similar position here, my son is taking his right now and we're seriously looking into various options as to what to do with him now - International school to do AS/A levels is expensive, no work here, we could send him back to the UK on his own to go to sixth form (my baby boy on his own in the uk)????


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> So out of interest, what would you do with your son who would have just finished his GCSEs - I'm in a similar position here, my son is taking his right now and we're seriously looking into various options as to what to do with him now - International school to do AS/A levels is expensive, no work here, we could send him back to the UK on his own to go to sixth form (my baby boy on his own in the uk)????
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


But he wouldn't be on his own, would he, with your OH and other daughters there?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But he wouldn't be on his own, would he, with your OH and other daughters there?



But PW, I'm a bit of a "precious" mummy and he's my baby boy !!!!!! It is a bit of a conundrum we're going thru (it always is with us lol) A lot depends on the results of his GCSEs - which we wont get til August!! That'll probably be the same for Emma (the OP), it depends on the results and where to go with then and how!?

Jo xxx


----------



## emma wilson75 (May 27, 2011)

jojo said:


> So out of interest, what would you do with your son who would have just finished his GCSEs - I'm in a similar position here, my son is taking his right now and we're seriously looking into various options as to what to do with him now - International school to do AS/A levels is expensive, no work here, we could send him back to the UK on his own to go to sixth form (my baby boy on his own in the uk)????
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes Jo that is another thing ?? he is quite set in going into the Army?? however anything can change from now till then ?? Gonna have to way up costs of futher education as he is also keen on doing catering ?? but like yiu said all depends on his GCSE results either way it will cost to go to college here in Uk as would get no financial help towards his kit and fees !!! What are your options ?? 

Emma x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

emma wilson75 said:


> Yes Jo that is another thing ?? he is quite set in going into the Army?? however anything can change from now till then ?? Gonna have to way up costs of futher education as he is also keen on doing catering ?? but like yiu said all depends on his GCSE results either way it will cost to go to college here in Uk as would get no financial help towards his kit and fees !!! What are your options ??
> 
> Emma x


My son wants to be a pilot. Altho he's had a bit of a scare with how difficult he found the work for his GCSEs and is now worried that he wont pass them (he will be beaten soundly if he doesnt lol!!!). He could stay here in Spain and do his A-levels at international school, but that gonna cost us 800€ a month, excluding books etc (And you have to pay for them to take the actual exams - GCSEs were 60€ each!!!), he could go back to the UK and do them and any GCSE resits at sixth form college (the most likely option) and then on to "flying school" or he could go back to the UK and train to take over the family business (elctronics/hifi) on a college/work day release type thing. I guess you could say we're "in talks" at the moment for the best solution. I'd like him to stay here cos his school here is a good one and life here is much nicer and if he goes back then my 14 yo daughter wants to go back too............!!

Jo xxx


----------



## emma wilson75 (May 27, 2011)

jojo said:


> My son wants to be a pilot. Altho he's had a bit of a scare with how difficult he found the work for his GCSEs and is now worried that he wont pass them (he will be beaten soundly if he doesnt lol!!!). He could stay here in Spain and do his A-levels at international school, but that gonna cost us 800€ a month, excluding books etc (And you have to pay for them to take the actual exams - GCSEs were 60€ each!!!), he could go back to the UK and do them and any GCSE resits at sixth form college (the most likely option) and then on to "flying school" or he could go back to the UK and train to take over the family business (elctronics/hifi) on a college/work day release type thing. I guess you could say we're "in talks" at the moment for the best solution. I'd like him to stay here cos his school here is a good one and life here is much nicer and if he goes back then my 14 yo daughter wants to go back too............!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Oh my, you do have a delamer on your hand  Fees are deff pricey arn't they !! It aint easy at all is it ?? Would you concider returnig back to the UK ? and how long have you lived in Spain ? sorry for all the questions 

x x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

emma wilson75 said:


> Oh my, you do have a delamer on your hand  Fees are deff pricey arn't they !! It aint easy at all is it ?? Would you concider returnig back to the UK ? and how long have you lived in Spain ? sorry for all the questions
> 
> x x


I dont mind the questions, its all part of making decisions - it just so happens that my decisions are kind of the reverse of yours lol!!!We've been here three and ahlf years and yes we're considering going back, but I dont want to, my son doesnt want to - even though he spends most of his spare time plugged into his PS3/Xbox/ipod...... whatever in his room (he could be on the moon as long as he had his gadgets lol!!), my daughter says she wants to go back, but is actually loving it here and I suspect she'll change her mind when she gets there and my husband commutes so his life would be easier if we were there. I WANT TO STAY HERE! I love it and cant bear the thought of even visiting the UK. So at the moment we're just going with the flow and seeing what each day brings. I think the decision will be made cos we've arranged for my daughter to go back for a couple of weeks when school ends here (they break up a month earlier here) and go to the local comprehensive to see what she thinks??! hhmmmm!!?

Jo xxx


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

emma wilson75 said:


> Yes Jo that is another thing ?? he is quite set in going into the Army?? however anything can change from now till then ?? Gonna have to way up costs of futher education as he is also keen on doing catering ?? but like yiu said all depends on his GCSE results either way it will cost to go to college here in Uk as would get no financial help towards his kit and fees !!! What are your options ??
> 
> Emma x


Hi Emma,

I'm in the same predicament as you. I have a son who is sitting his GCSEs at the mo who is not keen on the move to Spain. We looked at him going to Welbeck Defence College, which is boarding, but unfortunately he didn't have 3 years free of Eczema treatment so can't apply until next year. He will now attend an International School in Villamartin to do his A levels, then I think he'll go back to the UK for Uni or join the Army. Like I say he isn't too chuffed about Spain but i think that once he makes friends he'll be ok. (I hope!!!!)

You say he is interested in joining the Army, well have you looked at the Apprentice Colleges that there are for 16 & 17 year olds? they have 2 intakes a year, September and January. I think the training is 26 weeks and they get leave at half term and end of term. There is more info on the Army website. Hope this is of some help!

Maria


----------



## lilinspain (Jun 4, 2011)

Just my tuppence worth. I was sent to Spanish school at the age of 13, my brother was 8. My parents took me out after 9 months as all I was learning was Spanish and not much educationaly wise. I fell so behind on my studies that I then joined international school a year behind. I couldnt understand what was going on, especially in science classes, it was rather daunting. 

My brother on the other hand was at an age where it didnt matter too much. I'd say 12/13 is a little on the old side to be thrown into a Spanish education. Just my opinion.


----------



## emma wilson75 (May 27, 2011)

mazlester said:


> Hi Emma,
> 
> I'm in the same predicament as you. I have a son who is sitting his GCSEs at the mo who is not keen on the move to Spain. We looked at him going to Welbeck Defence College, which is boarding, but unfortunately he didn't have 3 years free of Eczema treatment so can't apply until next year. He will now attend an International School in Villamartin to do his A levels, then I think he'll go back to the UK for Uni or join the Army. Like I say he isn't too chuffed about Spain but i think that once he makes friends he'll be ok. (I hope!!!!)
> 
> ...


Thanks maria x
It is a hard one ?? the only other options is he helps out with my hubby in our family buisness n the Uk ?? will have a look at the Army website though x
thanks again


----------

